# Cast vs soapstone



## Axe Man (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm replacing my existing wood stove ( standard plate steel ) with a new stove. Narrowed it down to a Napoleon cast iron stove and a Mansfield soapstone. The Mansfield is about $900 more. I cant say money is no object because it is, but this will be in all probability, my last stove purchase.
I've been told cast really throws out the heat but the soap stone holds the heat longer.......Here's the question.....has anybody on this site owned both types and if so which did you prefer. For people that have owned one or the other what were the positives and negatives of the stoves you owned.....Thanks in advance.


----------



## stihly dan (Dec 15, 2012)

Soapstone all the way. Check out the woodstock line of stoves. They are built not terribly far from you i think. Top Quality stoves.


----------



## Tim in NY (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd say soapstone too. Been burning a Hearthstone since 1989 - about 5 full cord a year and its still working fine. The heat is smoother - won't get real hot fast, but holds the heat for a long time after the fire is gone. In the spring, on a sunny day, it keeps the back room warm from the overnight fire most of the day without adding any more wood. But it also takes a while to warm up when its cold - maybe 30-45 minutes before it really starts to get noticeable. If this one ever dies I will look for another one.

Tim


----------



## stihly dan (Dec 15, 2012)

The EPA ones get hotter faster. The wood stock has one that is over fire and cat.


----------



## dmlefevre (Dec 16, 2012)

I grew up with a cast stove and it was my job as a kid to "load the stove." It was a full time job.... and all we heated was the finished side of a basement in a small cape. I have owned a Hearthstone Heritage for the past 4 years or so and burn 3-4 cords a year to heat about 80% of a 2500 sq colonial. It offers smoother heat, longer lasting heat, is non cat epa cert, and it sips the wood. "Load the stove" is a much more pleasant experience. Good luck on your search. The Mansfield is a beauty...


----------



## Ductape (Dec 16, 2012)

One thing I would be concerned with ( since we live in an 1800s house ) is the temps they can be operated at. I know at least one of the soapstone stoves I looked at before buying a cast iron stove had a max burn temp 2 to 300 degrees cooler. Some days mid-winter, I need that extra temp. Looks wise, I really love the look of the soapstone stoves.


----------



## autoimage (Dec 16, 2012)

+1 stihly dan...get the woodstock...ive had both, soapstone heat is not as harsh it does however take longer to heat up


----------



## Fatarrow (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a Woodstock Soapstone Fireview, and I can't say enough good things about it. Our OHW boiler hardly ever runs, and the house is toasty warm! The customer service at Woodstock is great, and the people are very nice! They are located in Lebanon New Hampshire and welcome visitors. If you can stop by and take a tour!

Welcome to Woodstock Soapstone


----------



## autoimage (Dec 17, 2012)

View attachment 268162


----------



## Fatarrow (Dec 17, 2012)

autoimage said:


> View attachment 268162



Nice looking stove you got there!


----------



## autoimage (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks...i was on the woodstock website recently and saw that new stove they made, it looks great wish they had it years ago


----------



## Blazin (Dec 17, 2012)

Soapstone! I ran a hearthstone for years until I bought the OWB, 10hr burn was no issue what so ever. I still got it even though I've had some serious offers to sell it :msp_wink:


----------



## Fatarrow (Dec 17, 2012)

autoimage said:


> thanks...i was on the woodstock website recently and saw that new stove they made, it looks great wish they had it years ago



My father has the new Progress Hybrid from Woodstock. Very impressive stove! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Fatarrow (Dec 17, 2012)

*pics of my Woodstock Fireview*

View attachment 268172



Here is one of the dog enjoying the stove.

View attachment 268173


----------



## autoimage (Dec 17, 2012)

thats a nice hearth arrow. im going to redo mine this winter if it ever gets cold enough to slow my outside work down


----------



## Fyrebug (Dec 17, 2012)

I would stay away from Napoleon. If cast, Jotul is a great brand.

Love the Hearthstone company products. HearthStone wood and gas-fired stoves and fireplace inserts - Home | Hearthstone Stoves


----------



## Fatarrow (Dec 17, 2012)

autoimage said:


> thats a nice hearth arrow. im going to redo mine this winter if it ever gets cold enough to slow my outside work down



Thanks! I had to extend it when I installed the Fireview. We are very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## fubar2 (Dec 17, 2012)

I was talking with a dealer who sells the soapstone stoves Sat. morning. He told me the larger ones will put heat out up to 14 hours after the fire goes out. Sounded good to me till after I left and started to think of other questions I should have asked. Things like how cold was it outside that day and how long did it take to build up that much heat in it?

Don't get me wrong here, if they weren't so expensive I'd have had one years ago.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 17, 2012)

My sister and B&L have two soapstone stoves and like them a lot.

I have Jotul and like cast iron better. Fantastic high quality stoves!!!


----------



## Axe Man (Dec 17, 2012)

Fatarrow said:


> I have a Woodstock Soapstone Fireview, and I can't say enough good things about it. Our OHW boiler hardly ever runs, and the house is toasty warm! The customer service at Woodstock is great, and the people are very nice! They are located in Lebanon New Hampshire and welcome visitors. If you can stop by and take a tour!
> 
> Welcome to Woodstock Soapstone



Thanks Fatarrow......Yeah I've seen the fireview and it was actually my first choice but in Canada stoves have to be CSA approved ( insurance ) and I believe the fireview is only UL approved.


----------



## Fatarrow (Dec 18, 2012)

Axe Man said:


> Thanks Fatarrow......Yeah I've seen the fireview and it was actually my first choice but in Canada stoves have to be CSA approved ( insurance ) and I believe the fireview is only UL approved.



No problem! Too bad you can't have one up there, they really are a great stove! Good luck!


----------



## struggle (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a Mansfield and our prior stove was a Vermont vigilant. I would never go back to cast if given a choice. I went with the Mansfield over the Woodstock stoves due to us having years of wood split that was to big for the Woodstock as I recall the max wood length was smaller on the Woodstock. I have never seen a bad review on a Woodstock.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------

